# proper water changes



## whitetrash88 (Jan 31, 2006)

what is the proper way to do a water change step by step and how often should it be done, thank for any help


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think there is any one way...I use a python attachment and syphon the water out as I do a gravel vac. once the gravel is done, I have a powerhead that is hooked onto a hose and I use that do drain the rest of the water. I try to do between 25%-50% a week on my heavier stocked tanks....10% on less stocked.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You should change your tank water at least once a week or when your Nitrates get up to around 40ppm.

You should change 25-50% weekly

The easiest method of changing water is to use a Python. It's a clear tube with a gravel vac on the end. Stick it in your tank and the other end to a drain somewhere (mine drains into my shower drain)









Once you have change the desired amount, it's time to fill the tank back up. The other end of the "Python" has a threaded attatchment on it that can be screwed onto a sink faucet. Screw it on and turn on the tap!
Your tank will fill up and you can add your water conditioner at the same time. Done.

The other way (which really sucks) is the siphon the water out into buckets. You go back and forth dumping and re-filling the buckets untill you have taken the desired amount of water out. 
Them you fill the bucket back up with fresh water and walk back forth dumping into the tank. (trust me your back will hurt)

Then there are other options such as heavily planted tanks..and auto drip systems..

You can do a search on those if your interested.


----------



## whitetrash88 (Jan 31, 2006)

whats the auto drip system hows that work and is it any good


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i do the bucket way lol....


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Python is the easiest way to do it, just the run the hose straight to your sink or shower drain (faster draining). But if you feel guily about wasting water like I do, I run the hose all the way to the front yard and have a 32gallon bins and just water the plants w/ it.
I do around 75% to 80% on all my tanks. 150, 125, 125, 75, 20long.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

i just have a old gravel vac its probably the 2nd one i ever bought.. i also use those 5 gallon buckets.. i do 30 percent each and just add tap water back no conditioners.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

It takes me almost an entire day to do a water change







I change @ 40gals a week in my 135 and approx 20% weekly in my 75.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> i do the bucket way lol....


me 2 :laugh:


----------



## whitetrash88 (Jan 31, 2006)

whats the auto drip system is it any good


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> i do the bucket way lol....


me 2 :laugh:
[/quote]
same here i have a 55 and a 30 but it takes a lil bit of time and muscle, but its my workout


----------



## beachangel4182 (Apr 16, 2007)

i have a 20, a 55 and 2 10's... with the python it takes me about 45 minutes depending on the size of the water change... if i do it while i have the tv on or music on i barely even notice... python FTW


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

first i do a gravel vac then i just let it drain the water about 10-30% per week

i have a sink right beside my tank so i can siphone right into it and ui use a shower head (old school kind that attaches right to the facet to fill ti back up


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

I clean the sand, waterpump and change 50% of the water. I try to do that once every week.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I do 3 X 60% water changes every 5 days where I first vacuum the gravel with the python hose. By the time I'm ready for a new water change I have pH 6, 0 NH3/NH4, 0 nitrites, and about 40 ppm nitrates. I'll see If I keep up with such high percent water changes when I upgrade from 55 gallon to 220 gallon since the contaminants will be 4 times as dilute in the 220 after 5 days with the same amount of fish.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

ATM I'm doing three 50% or two 75% a week WC in my 125g to maintain a nitrate level of 10ppm and 50-75% every week in a half in my 55g.

Python no spill FTMFW.


----------

